# Any nice pics of a Bundeswehr Heuer?



## MSAINT (Mar 29, 2006)

Just bought one in Australia at a very good price and I was wondering if some of you could share their vision of this great flyback chrono! :-!

The one I'm longing for:


----------



## Ron Engels (Apr 29, 2005)

I bought one a few years ago, of Ebay, and I was lucky enough to find that it was a Sternzeit Reguliert (Sidereal) version. To me it's one of the most desirable and good looking military/pilot's watches ever. Here are a few pics of mine:


----------



## MSAINT (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanks Ron, you're right, it's a beautiful treasure. What was it's price at the time you got it? (if I may ask)


----------



## Ron Engels (Apr 29, 2005)

MSAINT said:


> Thanks Ron, you're right, it's a beautiful treasure. What was it's price at the time you got it? (if I may ask)


Off course you may ask. I paid 850 Euros if I recall correctly. But please keep in mind that this was a few years ago already, and both the seller and I thought it was a 'normal' Bund. The 'Sternzeit' is much rarer, and undoubtedly a lot more valuable.


----------



## tgarn (Feb 11, 2006)

MSAINT said:


> Thanks Ron, you're right, it's a beautiful treasure. What was it's price at the time you got it? (if I may ask)


Congrats Msaint but it might be better not to ask that question because 
Ron's Sternzeit was so incredibly cheap that a severe depression could be the result... :-d ;-)










Best regards

Thomas


----------



## MSAINT (Mar 29, 2006)

Ron Engels said:


> Off course you may ask. I paid 850 Euros if I recall correctly. But please keep in mind that this was a few years ago already, and both the seller and I thought it was a 'normal' Bund. The 'Sternzeit' is much rarer, and undoubtedly a lot more valuable.


OMG! things (and prices) have changed very fast :-d

Very nice picture Thomas!


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

*here's a link to Walter Manning's excellent article on...*

the Heuer bunds, very well done and recently updated.
http://brown-snout.com/horology/articles/bundeswehr/

DW


----------



## MSAINT (Mar 29, 2006)

You're right David, that's in my opinion THE reference site about the Bundeswehr Heuers! :gold


----------



## MSAINT (Mar 29, 2006)

Ron rules! :gold

http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=011&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&viewitem=&item=320116228958&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## MSAINT (Mar 29, 2006)

Another great reference site

http://www.onthedash.com/Guide/_Chronographs/67.Bundeswehr/


----------



## Pascal S (Jul 15, 2006)

Great watches, guys! :-!

I've long been tempted by this watch, but sadly by the time I seriously considered getting one the prices had skyrocketed beyond what I was willing to spend, and things have not been getting any better since then... I guess I'll just have to win the lottery or something!


----------



## Micha (Feb 15, 2006)

Ron Engels said:


> I bought one a few years ago, of Ebay, and I was lucky enough to find that it was a Sternzeit Reguliert (Sidereal) version. To me it's one of the most desirable and good looking military/pilot's watches ever. Here are a few pics of mine:


I just can't stop -ing over that one :-d


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

Turned down a Heuer 3H version four years ago for $800 from a local collector o|.... wasn't sure if I wanted one yet :-s.

Thing is, I only had one watch at the time, and sort of thought I had all I really wanted (yeah, right!).


Started looking again about a year ago, and surprisingly wasn't shocked at how much the prices had gone up. Oh well....


----------



## JasonChinnock (May 1, 2007)

My pride and joy also! A true classic always to be treasured.


----------



## meenyc (Feb 10, 2006)

*Classic!!!*

MSAINT - good one you got there.

RON, I envy you man. What a deal you got!

I was into this classic pilot in 2003 and bought them in early 1K each. The non-3H was perfect the way it was. The 3H one had been through a lot (work by Jack & Zaf and order parts from Mr. Guinard) to make it in this condition. Now it is my homage Bund: bead-blasted case, new crystal, hands and bezel.

Two of mine say hello!


























Mine version has difference dial than you. Some call less desiable, but I do like the small 3H a lot.


----------



## MSAINT (Mar 29, 2006)

That's sooo great to see the different versions, that you so much guy and keep posting you bundeswher watches!!!! got some Tutima, Junghans, Orfina.. show it here!! :-!


----------



## sulaco (Mar 13, 2006)

for comparism a Sinn 156 Military 
the case, the bezel and the dial look quite the same, dont they :think:


----------



## MSAINT (Mar 29, 2006)

Case, bezel and the original 156 crown are interchangeable with Heuer's parts so yes, they're the same ;-)


----------



## MSAINT (Mar 29, 2006)

The beauty arrived at my office desk this afternoon... So I took some quick snapshots at dawn, sorry for the light:


----------



## Rrryan (Jan 15, 2007)

*Mine has quickly become a favorite*











Think mine came from the same place in Oz...


----------



## MSAINT (Mar 29, 2006)

*Re: Mine has quickly become a favorite*



Rrryan said:


> Think mine came from the same place in Oz...


Might be possible Ryan! ;-)


----------



## MSAINT (Mar 29, 2006)

A little up for more pics of the various Bundeschronograph you have!


----------



## Pascal S (Jul 15, 2006)

MSAINT said:


> ...and keep posting you bundeswher watches!!!! got some Tutima, Junghans, Orfina.. show it here!! :-!


Okay. ;-)


----------



## MSAINT (Mar 29, 2006)

I knew I could count on you Pascal! :-!


----------



## Mandrake (Jan 19, 2007)

MSAINT said:


> That's sooo great to see the different versions, that you so much guy and keep posting you bundeswher watches!!!! got some Tutima, Junghans, Orfina.. show it here!! :-!


Now that other Bunds are allowed....


----------



## MSAINT (Mar 29, 2006)

That's a real beauty, Lemania is the sexiest movement ever! :-d

What is it's brand? :think:
Any other details like the contract number?


----------



## Mandrake (Jan 19, 2007)

MSAINT said:


> That's a real beauty, Lemania is the sexiest movement ever! :-d
> 
> What is it's brand? :think:
> Any other details like the contract number?


Thanks, it's a Tengler, you can see more info here, from Mr Knirim:

http://www.knirim.de/xbw5100.pdf


----------



## MSAINT (Mar 29, 2006)

Mandrake said:


> Thanks, it's a Tengler, you can see more info here, from Mr Knirim:
> 
> http://www.knirim.de/xbw5100.pdf


Gosh, that's another watch I want! :-x

and Knirim's book too! :-d


----------



## Mandrake (Jan 19, 2007)

MSAINT said:


> Gosh, that's another watch I want! :-x
> 
> and Knirim's book too! :-d


Well, I do also want one like yours!

Regards


----------



## MSAINT (Mar 29, 2006)

I had the chance to picture my Heuer in company of a friend's Bundeschronograph who had the original display back mounted... this flyback movement may not be very "civilized" it's still very sexy :-d


----------



## MSAINT (Mar 29, 2006)

Got a new one... A nice Orfina with a double contract number on the case back... It just arrived with a nice Omega Speedmaster MKII.



I will try to take nicer pics if the sun shines again in Paris!;-)


----------



## David Allen (May 6, 2006)

Look like a nice Helmut Tengler piece! It looks great on that carbon strap.


----------



## paddlefoot64 (Feb 11, 2006)

Probably will never be able to buy one, this makes it "the" grail watch for me.


----------



## MSAINT (Mar 29, 2006)

David Allen said:


> Look like a nice Helmut Tengler piece! It looks great on that carbon strap.


Actually it's an Orfina Porsche Design as stated on the crown and the case-back ;-)
sellers pics as its rainy in Paris...


----------



## UltraMagnetic (Jun 6, 2007)

heres mine......Orfina also.


----------



## MSAINT (Mar 29, 2006)

Here are some pics of my Orfina Bundeschronograph (Along with my Heuer)


----------



## MSAINT (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## MSAINT (Mar 29, 2006)

Clicable Hight Res...:-d


----------



## domingo chavez (Mar 20, 2007)

Some pics of mine :


----------



## MSAINT (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## MSAINT (Mar 29, 2006)

Family wristshots! b-)


----------



## MSAINT (Mar 29, 2006)

Anyway... It's gray and chilly in Baden Baden... b-)


----------



## Pascal S (Jul 15, 2006)

As usual, great pictures! :-!

As a reward, here is a nice flyback movement, this one from my Dodane Type 21...


----------



## MSAINT (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanks Pascal... Great caliber! :-!

I wish I could catch a nice pair of French issues watch at a fair price one of these days... In the meantime, I hunt German chronos! :-d
Looking for a nice minty J88 still at a fair price...;-)


----------



## Ron Engels (Apr 29, 2005)

Superb pictures! Thanks.


----------



## Ron Engels (Apr 29, 2005)

Aaaah, you've hit a nerve here.
Someday I must get me one of those Type XX/21's.


----------



## Pascal S (Jul 15, 2006)

The Type 20/21 is definitely among the great military chronographs. I absolutely love mine.


----------



## ivanx (Mar 23, 2008)

my heuer!


----------



## MSAINT (Mar 29, 2006)

ivanx said:


> my heuer!


Thanks for sharing Ivan.

Mine is on it's way to Germany for a full lifting and check up along with domingo chavez's beauty who's having a minor mecanical problem... Can't wait got have it back! :-d


----------



## HercDriver (Jun 19, 2006)

*Has anyone produced a good homage to the Bund Heuer?*

Looking at the pics reminded me what I like about these watches, but has there been a more recent homage to them (or the Dodane type 21)?
Thanks,
Drew


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: Has anyone produced a good homage to the Bund Heuer?*



HercDriver said:


> Looking at the pics reminded me what I like about these watches, but has there been a more recent homage to them (or the Dodane type 21)?
> Thanks,
> Drew


Ray Wong in HK has done a homage: up to you to decide if it is any good.
DW


----------



## MSAINT (Mar 29, 2006)

*Re: Has anyone produced a good homage to the Bund Heuer?*



David Woo said:


> Ray Wong in HK has done a homage: up to you to decide if it is any good.
> DW


I am sorry David, those HK watches you can find on eBay are fakes, not "homages" as they wear the Heuer brand and logo... plus you loose the flyback function with the Seagull movement...









found in the "bible" site: http://brown-snout.com/horology/articles/bundeswehr/

I'd rather have a real Seagull homage to their own production...


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Has anyone produced a good homage to the Bund Heuer?*

Nice watches MSAINT, I didn't know that you were collecting vintage military and pilot watches.


----------



## MSAINT (Mar 29, 2006)

*Re: Has anyone produced a good homage to the Bund Heuer?*

Thanks Georges, I do collect Omega (Speedmaster mostly) and Issued military watches (Heuer Bund, Orfina Bund...) as well as inspirations (Omega, Sinn, Hamilton...)


----------



## rouge (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: Has anyone produced a good homage to the Bund Heuer?*

I would consider Ray's a legit homage if the BUND markings were missing (usually those watches are depicted without any logo on dial)... the BUND marking is at least misleading, even if no one real BUND came with threaded caseback - always they have 4 screws.


----------



## MSAINT (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## schuang (Apr 12, 2008)

Dont know if it is gainst the rules to post a live ebay auction. But i was wondering if this one featured is authentic.

http://cgi.ebay.com/1960s-Bundesweh...ryZ31387QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MSAINT (Mar 29, 2006)

It's a fake powered with a Chinese caliber as mentioned a few posts above... though as the is no mention of the brand Heuer... some could call it an "hommage"


----------



## whifferdill (Jan 11, 2007)

At last I can contribute to this great thread!

Picked this very nice Sinn restored example up last week from a seller in the States. It's been obvious from the outset that these watches are something a little special and a real joy to own.

Striking functionality:










A versatile timer










And very comfortable on the wrist despite a large diameter


----------



## MSAINT (Mar 29, 2006)

Great restauration for a great watch you have whifferdill! :-!

I have had my Heuer restaured at Guinand thanks to my good friend Domingo Chavez's connections in Germany.
Guinand made a stunning work especially in re-blasting the case.

The funny thing is that the watch has just come back!

I have had enough time to order a great srap at Micah's Vintagerstraps (20-20mm Grey with honey stitching).
The strap is very thick (same as the Hirsch Liberty) and very soft so it perfectly fits the case of the Heuer... The result is a perfect match!

Some clikable pics:

Micah sends a pic of every strap to it's owner! First class service with ironclad lifetime warranty!!!!













And my favorite b-) :


----------



## domingo chavez (Mar 20, 2007)

Again my friend, great pics for and great watch. :-!


----------



## MSAINT (Mar 29, 2006)

domingo chavez said:


> Again my friend, great pics for and great watch. :-!


:thanks
Ding, my friend, you really should post the nice pics you took of your restored Heuer Bund! ;-)


----------



## whifferdill (Jan 11, 2007)

Guinand look to have done a really nice job, Msaint - and that new strap compliments the patina on the numerals perfectly. Some great pics - thanks again for starting this thread!


----------



## walter (Feb 26, 2006)

*here's my (ex) bund chrono. went to a collector in the UK a few yrs ago*

you may also find this article of interest: http://brown-snout.com/horology/articles/heuer_bundeswehr_chrono/


----------



## HercDriver (Jun 19, 2006)

And my favorite b-) :



WOW! Beautiful watch!!


----------



## TTPS (Jun 14, 2008)

Here's my Bund to add to the long list -

Kind Regards, TTPS


----------



## whifferdill (Jan 11, 2007)

TTPS said:


> Here's my Bund to add to the long list -
> 
> Kind Regards, TTPS


Wonderful! And with that stunning Longines Czech AF issue - I love those - a striking and surprisingly modern looking watch! On my long term list.....


----------



## LEF (Sep 30, 2007)

I think it's my turn now.;-)

Thank's a lot to MSAINT because his amazing pictures made me discover this watch.


----------



## grinhu (Oct 16, 2007)

how are we supposed to resist after pics like these? 4 entire pages!
Ok! i'll have to get one too, one of these day to get also with my 156!

and, again, congratulations for this beautiful watch!


----------



## domingo chavez (Mar 20, 2007)

Gratulations for this beautiful watch and your astonishing pics. Wow !!!! :-!:-!:-!


----------



## Crusader (Apr 30, 2005)

An amazing watch in amazing photography ...


----------



## MSAINT (Mar 29, 2006)

Sweet pics (as usual) my friend! I'm so glad you finally got yours! :-!


----------



## LEF (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi guys, thanks a lot









This watch is... I think that we're going to walk some of the way together.


----------



## MSAINT (Mar 29, 2006)

Nice pair with along with the lovely Sinn! A good fortune that we have two wrists! :-d


----------



## whifferdill (Jan 11, 2007)

Fantastic photos LEF - not a bad pair of watches either!


----------



## LEF (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks Whifferdill, I think you're right, these watches have something a little special.


----------



## MSAINT (Mar 29, 2006)

LEF said:


> I think it's my turn now.;-)


;-) Got the same pair now my friend!


----------



## TZAG (Mar 25, 2006)

BTW this pilot reminds me Herr Sinn. Don't you think? :think:


----------



## MSAINT (Mar 29, 2006)

TZAG said:


> BTW this pilot reminds me Herr Sinn. Don't you think? :think:


Well, maybe because it is actually him on the picture, that's my guess.

Let's wait for LEF to come back from holidays and solve the mystery! ;-)


----------



## LEF (Sep 30, 2007)

Amazing pictures for this very beautiful pair!

Congrats MSAINT :-!

And you're right my friends.

It is a picture of H. Sinn when he was a young pilot.

Here's another one:










I found it there:

http://members.chello.nl/~h.mennink//watches/_private/sinn forum treffen.htm


----------



## wintermutt (Jan 21, 2007)

Thought I'd chime in with these two:










Interesting to note the differences between the earlier (mostly unrestored) version on the left, and the later (restored) one on the right. Especially note the differences in the font thickness on both the bezel and the dial.




























Another interesting change - the original (older) crystal is much flatter (almost like a superdome), than the later (replacement) tall crystals.



















BTW, I have a replacement crystal and bezel for the older one, I just can't bring myself to install them yet.

Now the question is - which one to keep? Which one to let go?


----------



## Dimitris (Jul 3, 2007)

Keep the restored, I'll take the old one ;-)

Regards
Dimitris


----------



## whifferdill (Jan 11, 2007)

Beautiful, both!

If you're going to regularly use the watch - keep the restored one, but no doubt the original will be the more valuable piece over time.

Enjoy! Which ever one you keep. These are very special watches.....I don't think I could ever part with my Sinn restored one.
:-!


----------



## nksyoon (Feb 1, 2007)

Thanks for all the pics, everyone!

I'm looking at a Heuer Bundeswehr from a prominent Berlin retailer but there are no engravings on the back of the case. They don't claim that it's a Bundeswehr - it's described as a Heuer 60's Chronograph. It has the "T" above the 6, no 3H mark, non-cutoff font, small Heuer logo.

Were there ever non-military versions of these watches? Or has the case back been replaced at some point?


----------



## MSAINT (Mar 29, 2006)

nksyoon said:


> Were there ever non-military versions of these watches?


Hi!
It's a civilian version, don't worry there have been several civilian versions and they came with in full package including a transparent case-back.
A good friend has one... here, on the left, with mine before it was restored:


















Mine has been beautifully restored by Guinand:


----------



## nksyoon (Feb 1, 2007)

MSAINT said:


> Hi!
> It's a civilian version, don't worry there have been several civilian versions and they came with in full package including a transparent case-back.


Thanks for the information.

If you had the choice between a 60's vintage unrestored, unserviced civilian Heuer Bundeswehr and a 90's Sinn 156 at the same price, which would you have? It would have to be a daily wear watch, not kept as a collectible.


----------



## DeDe (Apr 23, 2008)

Take the Sinn, I take the Heuer;-).

I think for daily use is the Sinn better if you need more functions.


----------



## MSAINT (Mar 29, 2006)

nksyoon said:


> Thanks for the information.
> 
> If you had the choice between a 60's vintage unrestored, unserviced civilian Heuer Bundeswehr and a 90's Sinn 156 at the same price, which would you have? It would have to be a daily wear watch, not kept as a collectible.


I'd say it depends on the price, really... The Heuer can be restored. But the Sinn, if it's embarking a Lemania, is a real beauty too... Tough choice I resolved by owning both! ;-)


----------



## nksyoon (Feb 1, 2007)

DeDe said:


> Take the Sinn, I take the Heuer;-).


So I decided to go for the Heuer...unfortunately it'll arrive when I'm away on holiday...the anticipation!

If anyone's interested in the Sinn, it was listed on ebay but went unsold. Maybe the seller will relist it?

Item 300277117534
http://cgi.ebay.ch/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=300277117534

It's not available on ebay.com, only .de and .ch.


----------



## Dimitris (Jul 3, 2007)

The civilian version with the open back is fantastic.

Regards
Dimitris


----------



## nksyoon (Feb 1, 2007)

It finally arrived...



















It looks great, definitely "used", but lighter than I expected based on various forum comments. I have it on an Eddie Platts Bund strap - feels really comfortable.


----------



## domingo chavez (Mar 20, 2007)

I changed my Hirsch Liberty for a zulu strap :


----------



## nksyoon (Feb 1, 2007)

Now on a brown shark pattern Nato which I also really like on some of my other watches...


----------



## LEF (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi guys!









Nice watches Wintermutt!

Could you tell me the ref. of the strap on your restored?

I like mine more than ever...


----------



## wintermutt (Jan 21, 2007)

Hi Lef,










The restored one, on the right, is on a Zulu 2-piece from Westcoastime.
The other is on a DiModel Chronismo, of course.










The restored one is now back on a Bund strap and is finally up for sale. o|


----------



## Dale Vito (Apr 6, 2006)

Awesome watch and IMHO priced way to low.

Here's mine.. Now traded:


----------



## LEF (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks Wintermutt.

British mil grey, I suppose.

Must try to get one.

:-!


----------



## Nalu (Feb 14, 2006)

I'll add a couple of my photos to the mix:


















(crystal needs a polish)


----------



## nikola0406 (Jun 17, 2010)

This is mine, bought today and now waits restoring, but not bad starting point Super watch, cheers Nikola


----------



## LEF (Sep 30, 2007)




----------



## mebiuspower (Sep 24, 2009)

Love these!!!


----------



## nikola0406 (Jun 17, 2010)

From few days ago


----------



## infinite6 (May 2, 2008)

MSAINT said:


> Family wristshots! b-)


Was this taken at the aircraft museum outside of Paris ?

Nice watch by the way


----------



## TimeOnTarget (Feb 11, 2006)

The 2 sub register layout of this watch makes more sense to me than the more common 3 sub dials. I assume that the 9 o'clock is constant seconds? The bund appears to be very legible. A real classic for sure...


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)

I know I am bumping a new thread, but I was wondering if anyone ever tried a (blasted) bracelet on the Bundeswehr? I just received mine and was thinking to put it on something like this (watchadoo blasted bracelet):










Any other suggestions or pics of a Bundeswehr on a bracelet?


----------



## river rat (Apr 6, 2008)

ninzeo said:


> I know I am bumping a new thread, but I was wondering if anyone ever tried a (blasted) bracelet on the Bundeswehr? I just received mine and was thinking to put it on something like this (watchadoo blasted bracelet):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only bracelet that would look good is a Sinn 156 bracelet it comes with end pieces that will work since the case is about the same with out end piece a bracelet will not look good on it here is a link of a sinn 156 with a bracelet just to bad Sinn don't sell that bracelet any more.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/sinn-156-military-247823.html


----------

